# problem with intex speakers



## Ashootosh (Feb 15, 2005)

hello guyz........... i m using asus motherboard, P4,256 ram n intex speakers (2000 w+ woofer). recently i encoutered a problem..... i found that one of my speaker is not working on my pc... even though it works quite gud on some other pcs???????? wat can be the possible reason? is thr some prob with config or anything else??????


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2005)

what kind of speakers r these??? 2.1? 4.1? 5.1? pls specify dude....


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 16, 2005)

i guess 2.1 
so if you have a sound card try your sound card 
on your friends PC 
or check if you are pluging in the speaker plug properly i.e the plug is fully in 
another trick 
play the music 
turn the speaker wire jack(connected to sound card jack) 
like turn it in clockwise or anti clockwise 
turn it only till it turns other wise you would rip the cord 

try these tweaks


----------



## Ashootosh (Feb 16, 2005)

i have already tried those tweaks but didnt work........... any other suggestions (i m using 2.1)?????????


----------



## indro (Feb 18, 2005)

You can borrow a sound card and add it, then try listining to the music ,if it works , its your line out jack , check driver . try default settings, check the software , if you have multiple out options ,make sure you are using the 2.1 option or Headphones if you have any option like that .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2005)

one humble solution.......look into the windowz mixer (volume control) for the balance slider...it should be in the centre!!!!

if all else fails then one of the channels on the soundcard is busted.....get a new one.......


----------

